# Version for Sempron 3600+



## bsd10 (Sep 20, 2010)

Should I use amd64 or i386 for this cpu?


```
CPU: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3600+ (2009.13-MHz K8-class CPU)
```

The documentation says to use amd64 for newer Semprons, but I'm not sure if this one qualifies.


----------



## Nukama (Sep 20, 2010)

This CPU should support AMD64 instructions.

List of AMD Sempron microprocessors


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 20, 2010)

Agreed, I believe all K8 procs are amd64.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2010)

Features shown right after the CPU in dmesg(8) should identify whether it supports amd64 , but I can't recall which.


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 22, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Features shown right after the CPU in dmesg(8) should identify whether it supports amd64 , but I can't recall which.



LM stands for Long Mode, meaning 64-bit, AFIK.
I don't know, but it seems that NX is pretty specific to 64-bit ( I don't know that it has to be, but I also don't know of any i386 chips that implement it).


```
Aug 31 23:55:10 thulcandra kernel: CPU: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60 (1999.99-MHz K8-class CPU)
Aug 31 23:55:10 thulcandra kernel: Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x60f82  Family = f  Model = 68  Stepping = 2
Aug 31 23:55:10 thulcandra kernel: Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,
CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
Aug 31 23:55:10 thulcandra kernel: Features2=0x2001<SSE3,CX16>
Aug 31 23:55:10 thulcandra kernel: AMD Features=0xea500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
Aug 31 23:55:10 thulcandra kernel: AMD Features2=0x11f<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,Prefetch>
```

See also: http://blog.incase.de/index.php/cpu-feature-flags-and-their-meanings/


----------

